# It's heeeeeeeeerrrrreeeeeee



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jaspers new cage arrived , thankies to zany toon for collecting it and arranging the courier to get it to me, and to our mutual friend for selling me such a lovely (bargain) cage . The pics I took were rubbish so I will get some more tonight when jasper wakes up again, but he is a very, very, very happy hammy . It was like Christmas unwrapping all the little extras you both sent for him too .


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Jaspers new cage arrived , thankies to zany toon for collecting it and arranging the courier to get it to me, and to our mutual friend for selling me such a lovely (bargain) cage . The pics I took were rubbish so I will get some more tonight when jasper wakes up again, but he is a very, very, very happy hammy . It was like Christmas unwrapping all the little extras you both sent for him too .


*Waiting impatiently for pics*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

This is the best I can do till he wakes up, I did something weird with the rest, they were all a blurry mess. Can you tell what cage it is?


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Oooooh it's either a HH or a Freddy?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

GerbilNik said:


> Oooooh it's either a HH or a Freddy?


Good guesses but both wrong


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm one of those Mary things??


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

GerbilNik said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm one of those Mary things??


Another good guess, but wrong again


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Is it a Cambridge? 

Congrats either way on your new cage!  I love the wodent wheel! I have it in blue for Bolt and they are fab. I have his attached from the roof bars and find it much much quieter this way


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Micky93 said:


> Is it a Cambridge?
> 
> Congrats either way on your new cage!  I love the wodent wheel! I have it in blue for Bolt and they are fab. I have his attached from the roof bars and find it much much quieter this way


Nope, not a Cambridge either . I have my other wodent wheels attached to the bars of the cages as well, it's amazing the difference it makes to the noise level, the are quite noisy wheels when they are freestanding.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Hmmmm... *racks brain* ........

A Barney? Savic Sky Metro? Savic Mickey?

That's all I can think of 

Having them attatched to the bars makes a heck of a lot of difference, they are incredible noisy when on the floor of the cage, yet when hung up are almost silent (other than the little pitta patter of tiny feet)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Micky93 said:


> Hmmmm... *racks brain* ........
> 
> A Barney? Savic Sky Metro? Savic Mickey?
> 
> ...


It isn't any of those exactly, it's the same size as a hamster heaven, but you were almost right with one of your guesses . I think the wodent wheel might have been confusing you as its the medium/senior size.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> It isn't any of those exactly, it's the same size as a hamster heaven, but you were almost right with one of your guesses . I think the wodent wheel might have been confusing you as its the medium/senior size.


I have the larger wodent wheel (12") too, but have run out of cage ideas so just spurted them all out 

Ahhh it's gonne bug me now.....

*Mutters to self* wrong colour base for an Alaska.. more likely to be close with the savic cages.... think of some more savic cages!!! :mad2:

Ooooh! Isn't there just a savic sky? or a different savic *something* sky which is a similar size as a HH?!?! :idea:


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

OOOOH What about a savic ruffy?! :idea:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry, still not right. You've been very close with one of your earlier answers though


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

:scared: :incazzato: :lol:


Go on, give us a clue :blushing:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Micky93 said:


> :scared: :incazzato: :lol:
> 
> Go on, give us a clue :blushing:


It is the bigger version of one that you mentioned earlier


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> It is the bigger version of one that you mentioned earlier


Urmmmmmm.....

OHH doesn't the Mickey come in a large size? XL or something silly??
Mickey xl?! :idea:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

We have a winner, it is indeed a Mickey 2 XL


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> We have a winner, it is indeed a Mickey 2 XL


Thank goodness for that! Was driving me mad trying to think of other cages :crazy: :lol:

Looking forward to seeing some photos of Jasper enjoying it :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lucky Jasper!!!!!!!!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lucky little guy!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm glad it got to you safely and that Jasper's enjoying himself And I am very pleased that you like your birthday presents too (sorry again that they are late


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

Yay! It's my favourite cage! You'll have a happy hamster


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I missed this, I would have said Micky Max XL too 

Josie (or Demon as I call her cos she's a little sod) my Russian is a monkey, she keeps kicking all the shavings and piling them up and covers her food bowl entirely, have to keep changing the food bowl cos it's full of shavings  She's in the Mickey Max XL too, do you have this problem with Jasper?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> I missed this, I would have said Micky Max XL too
> 
> Josie (or Demon as I call her cos she's a little sod) my Russian is a monkey, she keeps kicking all the shavings and piling them up and covers her food bowl entirely, have to keep changing the food bowl cos it's full of shavings  She's in the Mickey Max XL too, do you have this problem with Jasper?


He digs in his food bowl and scatters that everywhere instead, I scatter fed the group of dwarf hamsters that I used to have so I just leave him to his DIY scatter feeding . I forgot o update this thread with pics so I will have to get some tonight


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I even gave her a sand pit and she sends that flying everywhere too..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> I even gave her a sand pit and she sends that flying everywhere too..


You should utilise her talent, have you not got any flower beds that need digging over :lol:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> He digs in his food bowl and scatters that everywhere instead, I scatter fed the group of dwarf hamsters that I used to have so I just leave him to his DIY scatter feeding . I forgot o update this thread with pics *so I will have to get some tonight *


We will be waiting :thumbsup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Jasper is one very lucky hamster he has an amazing home, love his cage and toys.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

still no Jasper photos? hmy:


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

phooottooooosssssss pleeeeaaassseeee


----------

